# Anlegen einer ArrayList  Java 6.0



## nachtfieber (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade verzweifelt eine ArrayList anzulegen um ein paar JLabel Objekte zu verwalten.
Mein Code dazu sieht so aus:


```
ArrayList<JLabel> labels = new ArrayList<JLabel>();
labels.add(spielfigur1);
labels.add(spielfigur2);
labels.add(spielfigur3);
labels.add(spielfigur4);


public void positioniereFigur(int x){
spielfeld_center.panel1.add(labels.get(x));
}
```

Das scheint aber nicht ganz richtig zu sein, denn Eclipse meldet: "parameterized types are only available if source level is 5.0" .
Was mache ich falsch? Liegt das an meiner JRE Version? Gibt es in Java 6 keine ArrayLists mehr?

Ich bin verwirrt...
Grüße nachtfieber


----------



## lernen.2007 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

bist du sicher, dass du Version 6.0 in Eclipse eingestellt hast? Was für eclipse Version benutzt du eigentlich?

Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## nachtfieber (2. Dezember 2007)

Benutze die Eclipse Version 3.2.2 und dazu das jre1.6.0._01 ...
In meinem schlauen Java Buch wir das Anlegen einer ArrayList genauso gemacht.
Ich versteh das nicht!


----------



## nachtfieber (2. Dezember 2007)

Alles klar Problem gefunden!

Unter Project / Properties / Configure Workspace Settings / Compiler Compliance Level hatte ich die 1.4er eingestellt.

Grüße nachtfieber


----------



## lernen.2007 (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

man muss manchmal richtig anschauen.

Hier hat jemand gleiches Problem wie du gehabt.

Gruß


----------

